# How much should I charge?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Being a 'hobbyist' detailer, I've never done someone else's car before, until now. Someone who is more of an associate than a friend asked me to take a look at his black Evo 6 which looked like it had been washed with a brillo pad and had some deep scratches. 

I went for a minor correction, focussing on the scuffing and swirls mostly, but went a bit heavier on some nasty bits. The car was then waxed. Wheels were scrubbed to mintness with TFR (huge ballache!) and then sealed, trims and tyres blackened, arches and brakes cleaned, windows done etc. A full exterior detail really.

In total from first clean to finish was 14 hours and the location, water etc. was supplied by the "client".

As an amateur detailer, and being my first time, what would you say was a fair figure? I know someone else in a similar position to me did just the paint on a friends car and charged him £100. The figure I had in mind was around £150 given the extra bits and attention to detail. 

To be honest, I'm not hugely fussed what I get, seeing a car transforming like that under my own hands carried an incredible feeling of achievement - something I don't really get doing my own two year old car.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Whatever you are happy with I guess, there is no right or wrong.

I'd probably want around the same as you, 150ish


Edit: saying that, I am about to offer a mate to do his for free just because its in such bad nick the transformation will be enough for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

A few pics - apologies for the quality - my camera isn't great in low light, but the flash is far too harsh.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Great results, I'd say 150 is fair for that.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah easily... (£150)

What did you use out of interest? Have you got a PTG? Not a lot of paint on these!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Combination of Megs #83 with Yellow (polishing) and Brown (cutting) pads (bad areas only) and #80 with Black (finishing) and a small 4" Lake country pad. Some bits (Under spoiler, sills, above doors etc.) were done by hand with a combination of either #80 or PBW Blackhole.

No PTG - I explained the risks to the owner, and also explained that I wouldn't go for 100% correction for this very reason - I showed him the results of one pass with #80 on a yellow pad, and he was more than happy, so I just aimed to improve on that a little.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think you should charge what you think you are worth the same as any profession , if people are prepare to pay it your worth it.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

how many hours, steps do you think you'll do i.e. cleanse, clay, polish etc.

cover cost of materials and whatever you feel is worth getting out of bed for.

but if your keen to practice and have the time, i guess charge less, but i wouldn't bother.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

£100 if he is a mate, £150 otherwise sounds fair to start...

if he is a random charge £250 but you would of been best discussing a price at the start


----------

